# Центр Мануальной Терапии



## Mint_Mind (28 Апр 2010)

Здравствуйте, посоветуйте хорошего врача в Центре Сителя. Чтоб не страшно за жизнь и здоровье начать лечение. Также будут полезны явки и пароли мануальщиков, на прием к которым настоятельно и не очень рекомендуется. Заранее спс огромное aiwan


----------



## MAS (23 Сен 2010)

marik написал(а):
			
		

> Мануальная терапия позвоночника - это путь к инвалидной коляске!



Это Вы о чем? Чем же Вас обидели мануальные терапевты? На своем примере: в 1997г мне сделали 2-е операции по удалению грыжи. Позвоночник уже в то время оставлял желать лучшего, так вот до 2010г я обращалась только к мануальному терапевту, и только он "тянул" меня до этого времени. По своей глупости в августе я опять попала на операционный стол, и, скорее всего, мне придется снова обращаться к нему, т.к. больше не к кому


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (23 Сен 2010)

marik написал(а):
			
		

> Мануальная терапия позвоночника - это путь к инвалидной коляске!


А рождение - это путь к смерти!


----------

